
Eye-Fi orphans 14 products, which will therefore cease to function - petepete
http://boingboing.net/2016/06/30/eye-fi-orphans-14-products-wh.html
======
Bombthecat
Well, was bound to happen. New products have those abilities directly built in
and or are bound to there provider. For example apple cloud or one drive etc.

